# Wismec Venti?



## Neal (13/12/15)

Hello all,

In UK for couple of months and want to upgrade my son's set up from E leaf 30W to something a little "cooler". Do any of you learned people have any experience of the Wismec Venti? Looked at one today at local vendor and sure looks damn cool. Any advice welcome, thanks in advance.


----------



## Andre (13/12/15)

If he can live without variable power? What about the Wismec Presa - http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-presa-40w-2600mah-mod-black.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (13/12/15)

What does he want in a mod? I vote vtc mini for good all rounder at 75w so 2x the power. 

If it is about looks I'd say the Presa is a good bet. Or if he wants more power the rx200.

Ofc the reo's is another option  

Just depends on what he is looking for really. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/12/15)

It looks like a nice 'stealthy' unit, albeit a bit fatter than you would actually stealth with. Only drawback is that it's 30mm, so 22mm atties will not fit nicely, and of course output is fixed. I'm not complaining about my iJust2 and it's tank, and it's the same principle, just thinner.
I'm with @Andre on rather getting one of the TC40 or even TC75 models if it has to be a Wismec, or even the RX200, but that would chase the price.
There are many good entry-level mods with above entry-level performance and features if 30W is not cutting it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/15)

Yeah, if you are looking beyond Wismec, the Evic Mini VTC is a great little mod. Looks great paired with their TRON atomizer - http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...products/evic-vtc-mini-kit-incl-tron-atomiser

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (14/12/15)

Thanks for responses guys, have taken it upon myself to guide my son in right direction to keep his interest levels up regarding equipment. All advice and comments noted, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## zadiac (14/12/15)

lol.....I read the thread topic as "Wismec Vented" and thought WTH?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

zadiac said:


> lol.....I read the thread topic as "Wismec Vented" and thought WTH?



I also thought venti was Italian for "made k@k" ie venting. 

So a quick google led to this review. http://vaping360.com/wismec-venti-review/



> The Venti’s 30mm diameter and weighty battery might not be everyone’s cup of tea. I quite enjoyed it as it provides the two things the Ego One Mini didn’t: good e-juice capacity and a good battery life. This device isn’t meant for stealth or form factor. The Venti is a device for the heavier vapers who want something that is easy to use. In this respect it does well, but like I said, some people might not like its stumpy looks and wide diameter.









The conclusion was:


> However, if you are looking for a vape mod with a large tank, that is easy to use and with the ability to chuck clouds and mouth to lung vape,
> then the Wismec Venti could be the device for you.










Bottom line, if it fits his vaper profile, probably a good idea.. that is, if he has held one and doesnt mind the "*obvious*" factor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

